# Forum has really died off



## semojetman (Jul 24, 2011)

I got to where I only check it once a week to see updates and there haven't hardly been any. 

Just hoping to see some action and updates


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 24, 2011)

It usually happens when the weather is warm and folks are out fishing/doing outdoor things. Most of the sites I visit are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 24, 2011)

Nature of the beast. Heck I was even on the river this weekend. LOL 1st time my boat was out since, May I think. LOL When it starts cooling off the forums pick up.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been to busy on the farm in the hay and calving and haven't even had time to think about my boat. I did buy a new Humminbird 597 ci hd di and put it in and added another battery to use for a starting battery but haven't had time to even think about trying them out. I get so far behind in the summer it feels like I am drowning. Hope the people that are able to get out are enjoying it. My time will come a little later to hit the water. Went out every couple days last fall and winter on the water. Save a few of those whoppers for me!!!!


----------



## Brine (Jul 25, 2011)

Yup.... no current projects going on with the boat right now. Trying to fish as much as possible.


----------



## Seth (Jul 25, 2011)

I've not used my boat in a while. Vacation planning, food plot prep, and looking for a house have been top priorities lately. I did go fish a catfish tournament on the Mississippi two weeks ago. That was a blast! If you guys wants to see some of the pigs that were weighed in, check out SeaArk Boats Facebook page. There were 75 boats entered (we got 30th), big fish was 85 pounds, and the top three weights were all in the 180's.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still here. I'll talk to you and be your friend if you get lonely. :LOL2:


----------



## batman (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Codeman (Jul 25, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I'm still here. I'll talk to you and be your friend if you get lonely. :LOL2:



Awwww that's sweet of you Chris. LOL 

When we gonna do this Missouri get together? I'll be playing catch up to all you guys but I still want to go.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 25, 2011)

> When we gonna do this Missouri get together? I'll be playing catch up to all you guys but I still want to go.



I'd like for it to cool down a little first. Maybe September would be a good time. Fishing would be better too.

As for keeping up......I'm not keeping up with anyone right now. I had my engine cease up on me on Friday about mid day. It's at the shop now, but it's gonna cost me a bundle I'm sure. I'm thinking this is going to be blamed on ethanol, but not sure yet. I'll create a posting for discussion when I learn more from them mid week.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 25, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I'd like for it to cool down a little first. Maybe September would be a good time. Fishing would be better too.
> 
> As for keeping up......I'm not keeping up with anyone right now. I had my engine cease up on me on Friday about mid day. It's at the shop now, but it's gonna cost me a bundle I'm sure. I'm thinking this is going to be blamed on ethanol, but not sure yet. I'll create a posting for discussion when I learn more from them mid week.



:shock: Yikes that sucks man. Hope its not too bad.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, the heat has been outrageous. It's down to 87` in the garage at 7:30 and I've been out here most of the day working on the boat in fifteen minute spurts. I should be on the river but I'm just too whooped now. 

The water level has dropped to jet dangerous levels as well since the grass hasn't grown dense enough to slow the flow and back the water up. Last trip out felt like a rutted road from the water compressing between the hull and bottom boulders. High pucker factor sucks at 45...


----------



## JohnT (Jul 28, 2011)

I know myself that this summer has been super busy . Son graduated this year , truck troubles for my dailey driver , summer vacation . All my projects are on the back burner for now .


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 28, 2011)

GIVES ME SOMETHING TO DO AT WORK, ID RATHER BE FISHING BUT IM STUCK,IM NOT A GOOD ENOUGH FISHERMAN TO PAY MY WAY DOING IT, PLUS IT WOULD JUST TURN INTO A JOB AND ID HATE IT ALSO, SO OH WELL ILL READ OLD STUFF, ON HERE ON, OR START A DEBATE WITH AHAB, I KNOW HES ON HERE ALOT ALSO


----------

